# Wingfoot 2-24, 2-25



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Had a good time out there with you guys out there and got to pull some fish though the ice to boot! ice was a good hard 4 inches on sunday. I went out there today after school, looking forward to getting on those crappies for one of the last times this year, but was very disappointed with the conditions. The old ramp was starting to break up and get sloppy as expected, but as I started spudding my way out i went through with one, two, and three hits. As soon as i saw this i was like no way not happening. Those guys all over out there are insane. There might be 3.5-4 inches of ice but it was very soft, BAD ICE. I supped out at least 20-30 yards figuring it would be better but it didnt, so I sadly turned around and got to shore. No one wanted to get out there more then me today, but I decided to use better judgement. I hope everyone that was out there got off safe today. BE CAREFUL GUYS, NO ICE IS SAFE ICE.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Kudos Mario! Once again demonstrating responsibility and maturity beyond your years. Surprising how fast the ice deteriorates during a warm-up when it's only that thick, especially with bright sunshine on it all day.


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Smart move. I've ice fished for 17 years and have never fell in. Trust your instincts and learn the lakes before you venture out.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

A couple of my buddies were out there yesterday. They found an OK path out. But, you have to keep yourself safe, good call Mario. Bite was slow too, just a few fish.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

They went back for night bite. 10 nice crappies from dark to 8 then nothing till they left at 9:30.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

That's a shame the rain and temps taking its toll on the ice. I heard the Northern pike and Rainbow Trout bite was just turning on at the Foot!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Are there trout in the Foot ? Pictures don't lie !

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Fish2Win w his monsters on the Foot Sunday. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

One looks like a Northern.... can't tell the other species... bass, rainbow trout????


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

What a ham.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Man that thing put up fight!!!! Lol


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Looks like a trout to me!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

yea those babies came in and hammered his baits. shouolda seen my eyes when I saw those babies come through the hole!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

GOD THIS RAIN SUCKS! Might have to start doing the spring dance as tears come to my eyes


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I heard an "Old Timer" came out on the ice and showed Fish2Win how to catch em...just sayin'


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

He became very spiritual as he left the Taj Mahal with a limp. After his meeting with Buddha Ray he explained to me that the chocolate chip cookie was the key bait for the day.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

For the record...it was a heavily frosted cookie :Banane18:


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Haha lmfao


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

<<<<<My new avatar!!:Banane26:


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Your avatar is great I can't stop laughing, That guy is one hell of a multi species fish catching machine


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

That old timer got hook line and sinkered into that one. Priceless. Nice fishing with you Guys again. How'd the evening bite turn out for u guys


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

We only stayed till about 5 or so. Nothing fantastic really. That was a hot bite in the morning though !


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Cross our fingers for a Sunday pike/ trout outing!!!


----------



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

I was out there on the 25th. Walked off the dock at the new ramp and was a little offset by the red piece of 2x4 on the dock labeled "ICE RESCUE". I walked out about 40-50 yards and the ice was still one wack and thru. Drove over to the other ramp by the hangar and found better conditions there...initially. As you got out further, it was still one wack and thru in most places. I found the cloudy ice to be more solid which was odd because ive been told cloudy ice was bad. Went straight out and got some small perch, moved between the islands and got into a couple crappie. Fishing was slow for me, but managed a handful. They were there, but just wouldnt commit.

Now maybe this is a joke that im not getting, or im just behind in the times, but since when are trout and northerns in wingfoot?


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Walleye in there too!

















I'm keeping this Avatar till a walleye pic appears from the Foot!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

It's not looking to good for it. Bed raining since 12 here today and all day yesterday. I would love nothing better than to go after some more pike n trout. That was a good bite in the morning there's quite a few crappies and perch with sore jaws!!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

In a desperate attempt to get me to change back my avatar...this image was sent to me by a certain self proclaimed multispecies catching machine. 6.5lbs Wingfoot Walleye!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

That pic was a no show


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Must not of gotten a walleye


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

That pic you sent me must've had a virus attached...should've known.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

No pic haha, no show like his fishing. Start setting up the Taj Mahal for the next ice outing. Don't forget to call your Traine furnace rep for your seasonal cleaning


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Fish2Win with a pig wingfoot walleye !

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice hat! Someone guess your weight?


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm going 213lbs of lovin


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Fat guy in a little hat, was that in tommy boy?


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Changing avatar as promised. Is this better?


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Those are the best sweater puppets I've ever seen


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

It's what is happening in the Taj Mahal of shanties while your sittin on a bucket!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I am now going to buy a non-mobile shanty and get a traine furnace for it.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Your in luck! Lovin Life has one for sale...(his super secret BassProShops order showed up yesterday)


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Just maybe we'll get on one last time to try out!!!!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

PROOF that I can fish outside the Taj. A neat pic, thought I would share. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Man photo shop is amazing


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I would've photoshopped a Bald Eagle swooping down and stealing a fish!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

That really did happen!! Cool sight to watch


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Shaking my head at you guys! thanks for some late night entertainment  I would guess none of you work by reading this HAHAHA


----------

